# Its our right...



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

I couldn't help but laugh at this shirt and figured some of you would get a kick out of it. Might be off topic but at the same time on topic.

p.s. I think I'm going to order one.

http://www.bustedtees.com/secondamendment


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Funny but $22 for a tee?


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Funny but $22 for a tee?


Yea, 22$ a bit expensive but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I fully intend to get this made into a shirt..










have to wait til after deployment, my command would frown upon such thing's whilst being in a host country


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunners_Mate said:


> I fully intend to get this made into a shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl...sooo bad haha


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

yes it's outr right but it is also our responsibility. can't have one without the other:smt023


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gunners Mate:



I love it!!! I changed it to my background on my laptop last night, and this morning have already managed to recieve a few comments on it....not all positive :smt082

Gotta love public universities!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

glad to spread the wealth of laughter, lol. I have nothing against Muslims, at all, well, most of them anyways, but the picture is none the less absolutely hilarious to me


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

me either, and I tried to explain that, but most people just thought I hated everyone that's not just like me.


----------

